
Marking the Coastline of Britain - bauc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-47538031
======
bryanrasmussen
I had hoped this was finally going to tell us how long the coastline of
Britain is.

~~~
detritus
It's infinitely long! :)

